# Blinker noise part II



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

So, I had posted earlier on because my car was making the blinker noise when no blinkers were on. Apparently, the switch had already been fixed by the dealership when there was a recall. Still, I went and got a new one, but it didn't fix the problem. Help!
The symptoms:
The car has been locking on its own even when they keys are in the ignition with and without open doors. The horn doesn't work. Sometimes it seems like there's a slight surge and the dash lights and head lights go dim for a split second. The radio has reset itself a few times as well. Already replaced the battery and they checked my alternator, but it seemed to be OK. Here is the result of the scan (btw, the speakers seem to be in working order):
Chassis Type: 1J - VW Golf/Bora IV
Scan: 01 02 03 08 15 16 17 19 22 29 35 36 37 39 46 47 55 56 57 75 76

VIN: Mileage: 115310km/71650miles
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-AWP.lbl
Part No: 06A 906 032 ML
Component: 1.8L R4/5VT G 0001 
Coding: 07510
Shop #: WSC 65728 

1 Fault Found:
17524 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor Heating; B1 S1: Open Circuit 
P1116 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1C0-907-37x-ASR.lbl
Part No: 1C0 907 379 K
Component: ASR FRONT MK60 0103 
Coding: 0021505
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 6Q0-909-605-VW5.lbl
Part No: 6Q0 909 605 F
Component: 08 AIRBAG VW6 0202 0004 
Coding: 12344
Shop #: WSC 00000 
1 Fault Found:
00591 - Seat Belt Switch; Driver (E24) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1J0-920-xx5-17.lbl
Part No: 1J0 920 906 J
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V06 
Coding: 07234
Shop #: WSC 00000 
9BWDE61J324049658 VWZ7Z0A4271345
1 Fault Found:
00771 - Fuel Level Sensor (G) 
30-10 - Open or Short to Plus - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 6N0-909-901-19.lbl
Part No: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001 
Coding: 00006
Shop #: WSC 00000 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1C0-959-799.lbl
Part No: 1C0 959 799 C
Component: 1J Komfortgerát HLO 0003 
Coding: 00064
Shop #: WSC 00000 
Part No: 1C1959801A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.FS KLO 0002 
Part No: 1C1959802A
Component: 1J Tõrsteuer.BF KLO 0002 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 3B7-035-1xx-56.lbl
Part No: 3B7 035 180 
Component: Radio NP2 0055 
Coding: 00401
Shop #: WSC 00003 
4 Faults Found:
00878 - Connection to Speaker Front Left 
36-00 - Open Circuit
00879 - Connection to Speaker Front Right 
36-00 - Open Circuit
00880 - Connection to Speaker Rear Left 
36-00 - Open Circuit
00881 - Connection to Speaker Rear Right 
36-00 - Open Circuit
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Blinker noise part II (locastian)*

bump.








(not my car)


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: Blinker noise part II (locastian)*

3


----------



## Gti2008 (Mar 10, 2007)

Anything new about the noise????????/


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Gti2008)*

nothing


----------



## Gti2008 (Mar 10, 2007)

i cant fine nothing ether sucks and i got my airbag light on


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

i have an mk4 gti too (1.8t though), and there's all kinds of wierd eletrical stuff going on. i think it's just part of owning this kind of car... i have the exact same problem you're having with the same results. the dealer said it would cost $500 just to fix the blinker noise.


----------



## s_tamariz (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that the blinker noise is just a bad relay behind your emergency light button on the center console. Don't quote me on it tho.


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (Gti2008)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti2008* »_ i got my airbag light on

X2
Its driving me nuts. 
bump


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (locastian)*

... help.


----------



## sharpiegti (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: (locastian)*

the blinker noise jsut started happening ot me, wtf? 
the noise is coming form inside the dash, ugh


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (sharpiegti)*

yup. still haven't gotten around to figure it out.


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (locastian)*

I know what it is... lol had the same problem.. Fix is about.... well depends on what hook ups you have.. here is the part you need guys
= New part YOU need 
Your welcome!
I replaced my hazard switch 4 times. Took it to dub autowerks and he told me that it was my blinker switch.. Guess it is a common problem.


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (first9t!)*

Wow. I'm gonna be so stoked if this works!!! The clicking drives me crazy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
How'd they find out this was what was wrong?


_Modified by locastian at 2:43 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (locastian)*

Well I was talking to him about it, and he said a lot of people try changing the hazard switch because that's what ticking, thing is, it works, for about 2 or so hours, and then the ticking comes back.. I am not sure how they found out that was what was wrong, I know they all used to work for a dealership so maybe it was a common problem? The ticking drives me up a wall as well. I hate little rattles and stuff, and this tick is like 100 times louder than a raddled, I turn my radio up and it doesn't help much. One thing I must say that he told me though is if you change that blinker switch to late, it will burn up the hazard switch before you change it out so you might have to replace both.


_Modified by first9t! at 2:56 PM 12-22-2009_


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

I had the same problem in my '03...I found it was a very simple fix...Took an airhose, blew out all the dust in the MAF switch (blinker arm), then used some CRC Electronic Parts Cleaner Spray with the red straw attached, and sprayed that in the area while actuating the switch. Cleaned it out, blew it off again, and problem solved


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

Will have to try that before I buy a new blinker arm! ^^ thank you!


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

thanks to the both of you! 
we'll see what solves the problem.


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

how did you fare? Problem Solved??


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

I haven't done it yet. lol
this week i hope.


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (locastian)*

well I took mine out and cleaned it, noise went away http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

I tried replacing my hazard switch, it didn't fix anything. Then I tried WD40. I just sprayed it inside the turn signal stalk (stuck the hose in wherever I could get it in). Sprayed a couple sprays. First time driving the car, the signals went for like 5mins straight and then suddenly went off and it hasnt done it since.
WD40 is made to deter water from electronics. Off roaders use it lots when they go in deep water. They spray it inside relays, coils etc. to get rid of the water.
Try it, it works


----------



## ExtraCelestial (Feb 8, 2010)

Guys I ALSO have the blinker light noise... 
I usually have my radio up really high and it's not effecting anything else as far as I can tell (just the obnoxious nosie) but I wonder how many others this is affecting? If this is a common problem shouldn't VW be the party responsible for its repair?


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (ExtraCelestial)*

It is a very common problem with the mk4s but I would say its a wear and tear problem, its used all the time, it is an easy fix.


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (first9t!)*

Thanks for this thread. My radio broke and i discovered I have the same problem. will try to fix tom.
Thanks


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

On earlier MK4s, the problem typically lies within the Hazard Switch/Turn Signal Relay. On later MK4s... I'd say after 2003, the problem typically lies within the Turn Signal Stalk.
I have a 2004. I replaced the stalk and the ticking never returned.
As for the other problems you mentioned, OP, remove your main grounds, clean the area, and reground. I'm talking about the ground coming from your battery.
$500?! for replacing a turn signal stalk and/or hazard switch/relay?!?! That's absurd. It can be done within 20 minutes. The parts would be no more than $120. Wow!


_Modified by Emron at 4:38 PM 2-26-2010_


----------



## wolfsberg321 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: (sharpiegti)*

i had the same probl;em with the blinker, replaced the relay....still happened. i had to replace the whole blinker arm and now it is all fixed....i say try that


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

Replaces stalk and everything is fine.


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

You dont need to replace the stalk. Just spray WD40 inside. The problem is just the grease bridging two or more connections and making the switch click. Clean it out first. It cost you nothing.


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (twin2626)*

tried that first, it didn't work


----------



## first9t! (Jul 13, 2009)

*Re: (kingblc)*

take it apart and clean it, did it about 2 months ago now, and still no clicking


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

generally you don't have to replace the stalk. Spray in the electrical contact cleaner real good while actuating the arm up and down, blow it out with compressed air (air cans for computers may not have enough output to dislodge the gunk buildup), and you should be set. Unless the copper strips inside are corroded to hell or broken/not making proper contact, 9 times out of 10 it's dust and crap built up. Smokers have it worse with the tar and nicotine build up (that nast yellow gunk). A $5 can of cleaner and 10 minutes MAX will save you hundreds in the end


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (dr.chop)*

My stalk must have a case of thc build up.


----------



## kingblc (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: (locastian)*

Sometimes stalks just fail. I tried all kids of cleaning and compressed air, and changing relay. I wasted more money and time on that. I changed the stalk cost $60, and took 20 minutes.


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (kingblc)*

Where'd you get it for $60??


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*FV-QR*

check 1stvwparts.com for a good price.


----------



## locastian (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Emron)*

Thanks! I sprayed some wd40 on it today. So far, so good... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gli87jetta (Nov 26, 2001)

I just recently had this issue myself. I didn't realize it was a common problem until I got home and searched the interwebs. I'm happy to report that the $8 can of electrical contact cleaner appears to have fixed it! I just sprayed it on every side of the stalk of the turn signal. So far so good. :thumbup:


----------

